# Aero999



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Aero993*

AERO993, i would like to call a temporary truce to bring a serious matter to your attention. jason and anthony were just voted "co-fishermen" of the month. did you vote of em? i know i didn't. holla at me!

ralph


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Truce*

Nope,
I did not vote for them, though they are fishing warriors.
Why do we need a truce, what's your plan?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

So no votes for us huh! Well being as you think we are not deserving are you requesting a fishing challenge from the warriors? I guess so! Looks like Anthony and I are going to have to show you guys a thing or two about fishing. Name the place! Name the time!:jawdrop:


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

From what I've heard a challenge has been issued. From Aero993 and Ralph to me and Jason. It seems that us winning the co-anglers of the month has put a target on our heads. So now they want to take us down. The only thing is it ain't gonna happen. When me and Jason fish together, look out  . Now that there is something on the line, it's just going to bring out the best in us, or in your case the worst for you two. So I say LET'S GET IT ON!!!!!!!!!! Your move


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Can't I just sit at my desk and not be disturbed.  
Rule number 1 of the Remedial Group, Leave no member hanging.
na-na-na-na-na bring it on.
Let's bang out some rules.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Target on your heads, hummm.*

When I saw you guys last night I thought something looked different. I passed it off as you guys got haircuts or something, guess not.









When it comes to a challenge I'll have to put my money on you two co-anglers as I've yet to see any fish bite a baseball on a grass field. Yall go for it, this should be good. ....Tightlines


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

A fishing tag team match I like this please someone be the reporter/referee and cover the match with story and pics!


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

My money's behind my Remedial Group leadership.

Find a place where the fish are out far, and the contest is in the pocket.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

MY money is on FLF and anthony


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Hat that was not nice.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*aero993,*

I didn't mean to offend anyone, I'm just trying to put some spice into the game. Now whos going to set the rules and where will this match take place, inquiring minds want to know. Again aero, I'm very sorry if I offened you, I ment it as humor....Hat80


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Hat,

This whole thing is in humor. Ralph and I will talk tonight. When we get back in town, we will contact Anthony and Fl


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

shhhhh you weren't supposed to tell anybody LOL yeah it is all in good fun. But don't think it won't get serious when the lines are in the water:jawdrop: Keep in touch so we can make it an event for all to come and see.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

In humor, huh? Everything with you 2 is a double-edge sword and you know it....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah Jedi, I know these guys oh too well on the board. I know they got something tricky up their sleeves. but don't worry we will be prepared for it! LOL


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Just get lots of rest.*

I would hate to see you fall asleep in the middle of the contest. You know your getting a rep for that, ask Anthony....LOL


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey a true warrior knows when to sleep to conserve his energy for times when its truly needed.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Somebody has got too much time on their hands*

I'll make sure nobody rents any scuba gear


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

And check ALL coolers,ya know what I mean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

damn now i may have to take some leave to come see this, and cheer on the home team.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I have an idea in mind for the challenge but don't think that Ralph and Aero999 can handle it. They may have better casting ability than me and Jason but do they have the "warrior" in them?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Warming Up*

Ralph and I just hit town fresh from the OBX and The Remedial Group Big Fish tour. If what we did doesn't make us fishing warriors nothing will. We hit the OBX at 4:40am. We fished non stop from Friday morning until about 4:00am Sunday morning. We caught ray, sharks and blues. Everything was thrown back, because we were after monster drum. Hence the name, The Big Fish Tour. Pictures will follow shortly.
Hat, no balls were thrown only lead (6oz, 8oz, 10oz, 12oz). Remember we are fishermen first everything else is second.
Anthony and Fl get the pier stuff out of your mind, we are fishing from shore.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*PIER AND SURF SMACK DOWN!*

JASON & ANTHONY, WA CHA GONNA DO WHEN THESE FOURTY SIX INCH PYTHONS WRAP AROUND YOUR NECK!
i see that aero is taking the diplomatic route. WELL...GOOD...FOR...HIM. not me brother. someone take miss elizabeth home because it is about to get ugly in here. the "new world order" remedial group takes no prisioners!
recommended guideline for rules governing the opening of this can of whup a$$. these rules are subject to modification and and all suggestions from pier and surf members are welcomed.
1. have fun (the minute it is no longer fun, well what is the point.)
2. the winner must accept all future challenges or forfeits its title. and any cancilations results in forfeiture. 
3 no prizes in excess of $25  (US) in value allowed.
4. no whinning OR filing of civil, criminal lawsuits and/or adminstrative actions.
5. no substitutions (may consider adding a team mate). so i do not wat to see the Spanish Fly show up with a bunch of Calcuttas.
6. the winner is the team that accumulates the most points. five points for the first fish. four points for the biggest fish. three points for the most number of fish. one point for no fish caught.
minus one point for being a weenie.
the competition will take no longer than four hours per bout. 
7. no sponsors
8. no sharks or skate or crabs.
RULES MUST BE FORMALIZED BY FRIDAY NOV. 7, 2003 @ 12 NOON EST.

now, UNLEASE HELL!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Oh the humanity of it!*


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That is a start for rules wise. I think there needs to be a point per fish caught too because by the way you got it if one person on either team catches only one fish and it is the first and biggest they automatically win it even if the other team cleans up on a bunch of decent fish.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*totally agree*

jason, i hear ya. what are you proposing? say .5 points per fish? that give some drama to playing catch up. do you have any other ideas for rules? mine is just a draft. i will entertain all suggestions.

ralph


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Live lining*

Anthony,

Show me how to live line when you are not on a pier.
Na Na Na Na fishing.
Ralph when I was there age, I could go a week without sleep. Now I'm twice there age and I go 4 days. I say we take them to that place where the fish blitz about 500 feet from shore. No long game no fish  
We could each give $25 and donate it to some charity under the name of fishing warrior


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

How about this?
1 point for each fish, non-trash fish
+ 1 for being a keeper
+2 for being a citation

We should probably include eels, toad fish, sea robins and stargazers in the fish that do not count. So what the time and place?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Sounds good*

We need to list what counts and what doesn't NO CAT FISH. Jason, I want to do a cooler check before we get started. You two jokers have had that same striper in your cooler for months now  
I say, if there is a limit or min max size it counts. Let me think on the number of rods each person can use.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Blah, blah, blah. That's all I hear Usually those who talk the biggest can't back it up. Me and Jason are confident about our game, are you? The funny thing is we're fishing your territory, we could hit any pier in MD and out produce you 2-1. There are plenty of nice fish that can be caught close in, but hey, your challenge, your place. I was thinking a best two out of three, you guys pick the first place, we pick the second, then if we're tied, we could agree on the third. But with the limited fishing season left, I don't know if that is possible so we will just play it by ear.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Rounds for this challenge*

Since this challenge was brought forth by the Distance Casters from the Remedial Group and im sure they prefer the surf, then that can be the first round. They have a definite advantage fishing from the surf. The second round should be from a pier of The Warriors choosing. Since they primarily fish the piers that would give them a slight advantage. Now if there is some reason for a third round then the team who won their round by the largest margin gets to pick the third venue. I think by doing it this way all participants have a shot at winning this thing. What do you guys think of this??? Now come out swinging..........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*i am nothing if not reasonable*

jason and anthony, NO! absolutely not! when h#** freezes over. under no circumstance will our match be held from a pier. needless to say IF you win, you can pick the venue with the next challenger.
having settled that matter and for the sake of expediency I propose we first address those items that we agree upon. first, any prize money should be donated to pierandsurf. we can always buy a cheap trophy for the winner. i can not imagine anyone wanting to donate the proceeds to ross perot [except me ] but you never know. and i already know how you guys feel about former pres bill clinton [ who i support because i am a cigar smoker] so that is out of the question too. 
next i agree with the list of "garbage" fish. 
then, two man teams, unless it is agreed in advance to add another contestant(s).
and number of rods in the water. I propose two but flexible on that point.
next, i would prefer not to complicate the points system, because in theory you can accumulate points in several catagories i.e. first fish and number of fish or number of fish and biggest fish. and how about we add a catagory for longest fish and remove the one point for no fish?
and so it is more clear, biggest fish means the heaviest fish.
lastly, in my best mike tyson immitation voice, i can not get behind the best two out of three because this is not the nba playoffs. this is one round elimination competition. MANO A MANO. this would allow for several "bouts" and rematches etc.... 
what do you guys think? i would like to get a preliminary list of rules in place by weds 11/4 and confirmed by 11/5. 
NOW LETS GET READY TO RUMMMMMMMMBBBBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*come out and play...*

Warriors, come out and play.

ralph


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*warriors*

warriors come out and play.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*One*

One shot one kill.
*One Rod One Reel. Lets do this OBX Point Style Baby!*


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*WARRIORS*

COME OUT AND PLAY AY.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*ZZZZZZZZZZ*

is that the sound of jason sleeping?
anthony wake florida up! it is time to play!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

I think Anthony is the one that likes to sleep.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Who is the Champs Here!!!!*

I think Anthony and I is the answer!!!! I am down with the obx style but seeing as we all can't get down there at the same time I propose we have this showdown at Assateague Island!! The one rod thing isn't going to fly. We need to have two rods in the water per competitor. I propose a $10 per competitor entrance fee, and all monies donated to P&S site. I also would like to suggest that we up the # of competitors to 4 or 5 and also add a nondiscriminating judge to the mix. Only game fish count: trout, stripers, blues and red drum. Nothing else! You get 5 points for having the biggest(heaviest fish), and 5 points for the team that pulls in the most fish, then a single point for every fish after that(no matter what the size and if it is released). Plain and simple! You guys may be able to outcast us(maybe) but can you outfish us(probably not)!!!???


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Game rules*

You guys need to agree on some game rules before you start bringing more people onboard.

Right now this whole thing looks more like a p!ssin in the wind contest or fluster cuck then anythin else. Call it what you like but get some direction and let the games begin....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I just did, we are the defending champs and I just nailed the rules down. They sound fair all around. Now lets see if they can handle all that smack they have been talking.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*What da F**K*

How da h*ll are you defending champions? Whom did you beat to get the title? Don King must be your promoter.
Fl,

You ever seen me fish? Last I remember my old lady caught the same number of fish as you. LOL


*Only one rod per person in the water at any given time. If you two are such great fishermen what's the problem?*


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Vince Mcmann*

Florida, what are you vince mcmann? more like mean jean. this aint' the wwf. more people absolutely not! over my dead and cold body! okay just maybe we'll consider this cage match you are recommending. but i gotta talk to aero first.
proposed rules: 
1. two rods in the water per person (ya see, i too can compromise)
2. ten buck ($10) each towards p&s
3. only game fish (trout, striper, blue and drum) (croacker?)
4. point system: 5 pts for heaviest fish, 4 pts for most fish (per team), 3 pts for longest fish, 2 pts for first fish caught, 1 point for each fish caught. minus one pt for sleeping.
proposed sites: asseateague, pt lookout, sandy point


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Well I see*

you guys are working on it but I'm still getting some blowback here.... 










*PLO or SPSP?* sounds like a stacked deck to me......Tightlines


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Hat*

Fishermen fish in water, after all they are the champs. What do we know about fishing, we throw baseballs?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That's right! We are the Champs! True Warriors! You challenged us. Don't think there will be any croaker around but hell with this warm weather we are having they might just turn around and head north again! Here is the rules:

1. two rods in the water per person 
2. ten buck ($10) each towards p&s
3. only game fish (trout, striper, blue and drum and croaker) 
4. point system: 5 pts for heaviest fish, 4 pts for most fish (per team), 3 pts for longest fish, 2 pts for first fish caught, 1 point for each fish caught. 
I think Assateague would be our best bet, SPSP closes early now and PLO would be hard to do now that it is getting crowded.
I will agree to these. All those in favor say I........


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Only crowded on the pier and we not fishing off of it. Also, we could fish for four or five hours. I have some other things that I like to do. I say either SP or Point look out. AI is not an option.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*The last I heard*

is you can't get to the point at PLO, it's closed due to Izzy...Tightlines


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Right from the site of Point Lookout*

Point Lookout State Park has been re-opened for partial day-use. Only the following areas are currently available to the public: beach/picnic area, fishing pier, causeway, and Fort Lincoln. The Point Area remains closed to all traffic, including foot traffic due to the damage in this area for an indefinite period of time. Plans are underway to establish a walking path over the winter to allow some foot traffic access to the point area. Visitors will not have access to the lighthouse due to this closure.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Man this is better than Shaggy Vs Crabby. Well at Least th warriors vs Baseball throwers are talking back an forth.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

The point is still closed at PLO, but it is not that crowded on the weekends if you get there before noon and get your spot.
Although I haven't seen or heard of anything caught there in the last 3-4 weeks. Only the occasional and I mean occasional small striper.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

There are two stretches of beach at Point Look Out. One area is to the left of the pier. The other is off of the cause way. One are is a good 700 feet . The other is better than 1000 feet.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

4 or 5 hours???? Doesn't sound warriorish to me huh Anthony!!! Sounds like we might have some chickens on our hands PLO causeway is a possiblility. Hey Ralph I am not vince(i wish) but I do have some in-ring experience. Spent two weeks of hell in PA training with Rob-Noxious Camp. Gave me much more respect for them guys. Would of kept it going but too much of a commute from DC area every weekend. Now can you dig that suuuucccccccckkkkkkkaaaaaaaa!:jawdrop:


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah I heard that most places have been on the slow side lately but we'll just have to deal with that. Today I have been very busy with paperwork, end of the month stuff. I was gonna ask if you had ORV permits for Assateague but it seems that AI is out of the question. I was thinking of making this a night tourney, since the fishing doesn't usually get good till nightfall anyway. Then if that is the case SPSP is outta of the question since they close early now. I like two rods in the water. I liked the if it has a possession and size limit, it counts. So I don't know if you want to include spot or perch but we can decide on that later. The points system sounds fine except take away 4 points for the most fish, 'cause if you catch the most fish, you'll have a lot of points anyway but again we can decide on that later. Sounds like this is gonna be a lotta fun.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Not the causeway there is a stretch of beach right off the cause way.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh and another thing, let's just keep it me and Jason vs. you two. No need to bring in other people 'cause it's your challenge. We were targeted because we won co-anglers of the month. I may be willing to accept a third person but that's it. Also have a judge for each team, they will be allowed to fish if they choose to but the other team picks the judge. Cooler checks are fine by me. I don't think we'll be killing them with the recent reports so I think one cooler per team should be fine. When did you guys want to do this?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Two member teams are fine with me. The more people you add the more complicated it becomes. Game fish only No Perch,Spot,Shark, Catfish or Skates. Like I said earlier if there is no min or max and no limit it doesn't count.
Lets get ready to rrrrrrrumble.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*SUCKA*

FL-MAN, did u just call me a sucka? man you went and did it now. well since you are not vince how about stephanie mcmann. you puts no fear in my heart. LETS ROCK!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey now don't be talking about my girl! I have watched her over the years turn from a little girl on tv to the breast implant beauty that she is today! Lets try this again. Take your breakaway, turn it sideways, Shine it up real good, one more time, one more and stick it straight up your candy a$$!!! If ya smellllllllll..llllllll...........:jawdrop: How bout that! Holla if ya hear me!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey aero993, I agree.*

In all fairness this thing needs to be two rounds. You guys that throw baseballs *will* have the advantage on th sand thats a no brainer. Thats all the more reason this needs to be two parts. One part on the sand, one part on the pier. That way everyone envolved gets to use their expertise. Thuss the deck is not stacked to one side or the other.

You need to set some hours. I can see you guys fishing non-stop until one team gets a bigger fish then the last team got.

As for throwing a baseball lets set the record straight. To each his own. People can push all that distance stuff they want, it is a sport all it's own and I respect that but it has not a thing to do with fishing. The skill in fishing comes from being able to read your surroundings. Beach, Pier or a Boat if you don't know the game it's hard to play. There are times to throw long as there are time to throw short. If you don't know when to use on or the other your whole game is luck not skill. It's knowing the fish's habit's and what they feed on that increase you odds of getting that big boy.

As for throwing a baseball, I never saw the need to myself. If it ain't broke don't fix it and my game ain't broke by any means...Tightlines


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Then if what you are saying is correct, they will kick our butts and they won't need a rematch.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Hat u have a pm*

PM


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I am fine with fishing from the beach. I am willing to do the one and done deal. If we lose, no biggie, we can always do it again another time at another place.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Whoa Nelly,*

I never claimed they could read a beach, I said I could. I got the pm, it's your turn....


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Whoa Nelly,*



Hat80 said:


> *I never claimed they could read a beach, I said I could. *


Shaggy could be hired as an "Beach-Reading Advisor" for those guys.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

There is a beach reading article on this site. Plus I know a little about reading the beach, but I am no expert. You know it's funny how you guys think we can't cast. Has anyone really seen us cast before? I have personally never measured any of my cast before and have no clue how far I can cast. Besides, you don't need to hit five, six or even seven hundred yards to catch fish. There are days when the fish are close in.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*impressions*



> You guys may be able to outcast us(maybe) but can you outfish us(probably not)!!!???


You guys think that we can't fish, I never said that you all couldn't cast. There are also days when they are out far. Lets hope, that they are within range so we can all have fun.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah let's hope so. We'd all look stupid if the fish are breaking a few miles away from shore and never come in.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*fun like heck...*

i am dedicating this SMACKDOWN to cocoflea who is injured and unable to fish. coco please send us an address to send the two or more body bags. 

ralph


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Body bags,*

Oh you know it's on now. Come on Anthony defend FLF, you know he won't be back from that casting clinic until tonight...LOL This is gona be good, run with it.....Tightlines


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*body bags huh?*

I'm not a big smack talker. Don't need to be, Jason's got enough for the both of us. Since we're gonna be dedicating this event, I will dedicate this to our buddy Axon, who has been serving his country in Korea these past few months. He probably would have been fishing with me and Jason and our trips would have looked even more inpressive. Have you two figured out when you guys wanna get your a$$es handed to you on a platter yet?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Now your talking.*

Here ya go Anthony, now that your mad go ahead and open this up until FLF gets back.


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Maybe this can posted on the winner's page


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Wh***P A***

Anthony & Jason,

Talk is cheap, you both sound like Elaine from Seinfeld yada, yada, yada. I say we get a tide chart and set the wheels in motion.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Anthony or FLF,*

Have you ever used one of these for bait? I guess you skin it first and cut it up in chunks. I would also think by the pic that the heart/cork would be the best part to use. Man you guys better get up on this stuff. If you don't you might get you @ss kicked...LOL


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Things sound like is getting heated I like this, but please can you guys set a date and Hat if your there please lots of pics I'll even foot the bill for a trophy to send to the winner


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Wh***P A***



aero993 said:


> *Anthony & Jason,
> 
> Talk is cheap, you both sound like Elaine from Seinfeld yada, yada, yada. . *


The funny thing is that you and Ralph are doing most of the talking. You guys better get to that casting field and get your "advantage" as high as it can get instead of saying things like "coco please send us an address to send the two or more body bags" and "you puts no fear in my heart". Stop wasting time posting and start practicing for the big butt whooping that the two of you are gonna receive. 

Is that enough smack for you Hat?


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

A pier is a bit like the wussy stick in billiards. Real men don't need the handicap.  

Don't get me wrong; fishing the piers is nice - it's just not a proving grounds for a fishing warrior.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Okay you fight a king in a thunderstorm while holding a graphite fishing rod with lightning all around or battle a cobia for an hour just to give him the chance to cut you off when you finally get him close and tell me a pier is no proving ground for a warrior. I know the surf is tough but the cutoff risks are so much higher that it takes more skill to actually land a fish, maybe not find him but land him definitely. On the beach you can run after him, on the boat you can drive after him, try to do that on the pier.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Jedi*

My son, use the force it is strong with you.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

jedi_angler said:


> *A pier is a bit like the wussy stick in billiards. Real men don't need the handicap.
> 
> Don't get me wrong; fishing the piers is nice - it's just not a proving grounds for a fishing warrior. *


Now that's funny. Have you ever tried casting off a pier? With a pendulum cast, you're likely gonna get arrested for assault with a deadly weapon. Distance casters need the surf for the room to cast. Me and Jason don't just hit piers. We fish from shore, inlets, surf, piers, bridges, you name it, we'll fish it. It seems that advantage that piers give are actually a disadvantage for you guys. Just face it, from a pier, me and Jason would walk away with the title, hands down. That's why Ralph said "jason and anthony, NO! absolutely not! when h#** freezes over. under no circumstance will our match be held from a pier." They know they have no chance from a pier. No room to cast from a pier. Me and Jason wanted to make the event longer, but that will be up to Aero and Ralph. They claim that they have the "warrior" in them, but I think not.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Stop pussy foot'in around*

and tell those guys it just happened. Break out your ice pick boys, we are fishing a pier! *He!! just froze over!*...Tightlines


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

I think you guys should go with Hat and have this a two day even, one day ont he pier and one day on the shore. Combined catch from the two days determines the winner.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I'd rather keep it as is. I did want to make it a 2 out of 3 event but it was vetoed. Probably for the better since I don't want to hear any excuses after we win. We've been fighting over anything that would give me and Jason an advantage but there's no need to. All of us are decent enough fisherman to deal with whatever situations we are dealt with. It was their challenge so we'll play by their rules. It seems that Aero and Ralph are a lot more quiet since I've been posting more. What wrong, did Mommy tell you it's time to stop playing and go home?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*yada yada yada*

I thought that you were the one that slept. I thought that it was Jasons job to talk smack.



> Now that's funny. Have you ever tried casting off a pier? With a pendulum cast, you're likely gonna get arrested for assault with a deadly weapon. Distance casters need the surf for the room to cast


Only an idiot would attempt a pendulum on a crowded pier. Now you are speaking of that which you have no knowledge of. Rule number one is safety first.

Anthony have we ever fished together or met?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I'll back off a little, seems like I hit a little to close to home there. I was just implying in a joking manner that no one should attempt that type of cast at a pier. I do have a little knowledge about distance casting, but not nearly as much as you two. I'm not sure if we met, but we may have if you were at the first Choptank clean-up. I believe that you were but don't think we had a chance to talk.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Hold up*

The Rock has just entered the building!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All this nonsense and nothing getting accomplished! Seems my partner has been holding it down while I was gone. Lets get this straight before we go on: If this was a casting challenge then I have no doubt that you guys would win although I think we would do better than you think, but this is a FISHING challenge. All around skills will be needed to win this thing. Who's got em? We will have to find out on the field. I don't mind the deck being stacked against us because when we win there won't be no talking from the losers! (this is for Ralph)oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh yeaaaaaaaaa, can you dig it?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Funny you mentioned the cleanup, I was there and fishing off the bridge. I never once threw any pendulums. I have fished off of piers, rocks, bridges, houses and once the back of an elephant.
I knew that you wouldn't remember me from the cleanup. No need to back off, I wanted to set you up.  
The best day of fishing that I ever had was off of a small pier. I caught 25 croaker in roughly 4 hours. 
As for Mr. Rock, when Ralph finishes smackin dat a** LOL

Hey Anthony we have two things in common. We are both named Anthony and we both are known for sleeping.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*LITTLE HULKSTERS!*

FLMAN & ANTHONY, got the body bags brother. even got an extra one for your stinkin judge. remember the new world order remedial group takes no prisoners! the rest of you SISSY girls out there start forming your teams to challenge the champion.
as far as i can tell with the exception of a site, all the rules are approved, nes pa? i am considering a compromise of sorts on the question of pier v. surf. 
you know if you guys ever saw me cast you would be begging to have this competition on the beach. but that is a discussion for another day. 
coco i believe has offered to donate a trophy (modest). offer accepted; now go heal that arm lefty and let the men talk bitness. in exchange for his generosity i will spare his life when the nworg humiliates the warriors. the same goes for axon. god bless you brother for keepin us safe. i am, big on the america thing. god bless america land of the free,stand beside her and guide her....im standin on my boss's desk wavin tat american flag brother. sing it wit me little hulksters.
check your calendars warriors and lets pick a date. i would like to have some proposed dates by thurs 11/6/03 @ 12 noon.

sir backcaster aka HH


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*PLO*

It looks like we're agreed on PLO, even though the reports from there have been looking real bad. Of course that's how the reports have been everywhere. Hopefully the weather will cool down enough for the fish to start biting again.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Hey Anthony*

Man I searched all night and couldn't find me a diagram on how to use that baseball for bait. All I do know is that I am going to need a few more fillet knives to get all that leather off:jawdrop: When I got home I looked in my closet and found a box of baseballs and couldn't believe I had the best bait on the east coast in my closet the whole time. No wonder I haven't caught any monsters this year!(Well except for the occasional choptank monster!)


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I will bring the electric saw so we can cut those bad boys up. Man we could have killed the fish if we knew you had those baseballs in your closet.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Cutting a baseball*

When ever I need to cut a baseball. I just ask Jedi if I can use his light saber.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Just let me know when this event is going to happen I'll start searhing for good trophy now.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Hey Cocoflea*

First name Jason, last name Bernard, First name Anthony, last name Louie. Go ahead and get it engraved early to save time and money.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*coco, u da man...*

Coco, u da man. next to their names engrave the word "Runners Up". at the top of the name plate engrave pierand surf smackdown 2003. 
Flman & Anthony, it sounds like PLO is the site. Nows let get some dates. and I do not mean each other i mean a date to fish.  

sir backcaster


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*What is this?????*

Queer eye for the straight guy???? So what's the suggestions on dates?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Roy Yarmouth*

Ralph,


Grab the bootleg cell phone and tell Roy that he is allowed in the city for the fish off. I think we might need someone to watch our backs. It's no telling what they might do when the smack down gets put on them. Also call the slowest Chita known to man and have her bring Excalibur. I stayed up half the night polishing it. Sounds let it's time for another road trip. Have the oil changed in the lifted white Rover and grab the short legged dog. Baby it's time to party.
As Al Bundy would say, Lets Rock.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*not that there is anything wrong with it*

Aero, good thinkin. now that his engagement to J-lo is off he could do some protection work.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I was thinking it's up to the Fishing warriors would you rather have a trophy or a plague you chose it doesn't matter I'll get what you want.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*shaka zulu...*

sharpening the hooks (not to fish) as we speak just in case i got do a little shaka zulu to those two mofos.

roy yarmouth is back!

p.s. as you may have heard there is a rift between the short legged dog and j-lo over her decision to wear a white wedding gown to our wedding. she is realy peaved at him.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Did someone say Pie??*

Bring who you want. What's his name????? It doesn't matter what his name is!!! Because once the two warriors get done with you gibronis you'll be wishing it was christmas again so you can be hiding behind your mommies eating a piece of pie!:jawdrop:


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*stinkin decision*

lefty, your call. make a stinkin decision. beggars can't be choosers.

roy yarmouth


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*here's what you guys need*

remedial group vs warriors in Delaware Death Match oooooooooooooh yeaaaaaaaaah! somebody is going lay the smackdown on somebody's monkey a$$ and when its all said and done whacha gonna do whooo when they're styling and profiling because to be the man you have to beat the man!
so reach you meely little hand in your shorts and feel where you jewels used to be and just bring it!Sat 15 [email protected] Delaware Death Match rules somebody is gonig to stomp and mudhole in someone's a$$ and walk it dry!and thats the bottom line because i just said so!


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

how many wreslers quotes are in my last?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

The 15th isn't good for us. The PLO clean-up is that day and me and Jason have already committed to going to that event.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*11/16 or 11/23*

guys about nov. 16th or 23rd

sir backcaster


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Mark somewhere around 8! wooooooooooooooooh  Like Anthony said the 15th isn't going to cut it. I was thinking more in line with the 22nd or the 23rd


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

So been thinking about this whole us vs. them thing and would like to bump our team up to a 5 man team. I have a few people in mind that would love to get into some of this action. In fact they know that we are going to give you guys a smackdown so bad that they want to get a few licks in themselves. What ya think chumps??? Are you scared??


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*i am nothing, if not reasonable ....*

Flman, absolutely, without question, when he%% freezes over, over my dead cold body, no! no! no! what do i look like? this is obviously a set up. i know the guys you fish with. isn't one of them a captain on a charter boat? but i'll be your huckberry. i will discuss this with aero (he is way more unreasonable than i am) and get back to you by 2 pm est today.
this is turning to a five man cage grudge match but "stone cold" backs down to no pierfisherman! 


sir backacaster aka steve austin


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It would be a good idea for raising more money for P&S but for this challenge I would rather keep it at two, but I could be tempted to bump it up a little. This is gonna turn into one crazy event. Think we could get Bob Costas to be the announcer for this event, or better yet Sand Flea? The 22nd or 23rd would be better for me as well.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

flmann & anthony, how about we get marv albet? he seems like more your type. :jawdrop: 

sir backcaster


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*nov. 23*

guys, lets try and hone in on nov. 23, 2003 if possible. if that date is not good for you please propose another one.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I would prefer the 22nd as it is a saturday but could deal with the 23rd. I don't want to do this too late in the year since the fishing will probably end by the end of November.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Dream Team*

FL Fisherman & Anthony, it gives me great pleasure to introduce you to the Remedial Group aka Dream Team and alternates* [in no particular order]: Aero993, Jamcaster, Markedwards, LarryB.*, Pelicanman*, Jedi-Angler, Jay*, and the Chairman of the Board, Top of the Heap, King of the Hill me. 

Sir Backcaster aka COB

the date: Nov 23, 2003
the place: PLO
the event: Smackdown 2003

ha ya lik me now?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Eight guys huh? I guess that's how many it would take to take us down. Don't worry, we'll fish with one hand behind our backs to even the playing field.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*giddy up!*

flman & anthony, giddy up!

cob


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Anthony*

The * indicates an alternate, stop running that mouth of yours long enough to read. LOL


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Your team still consist of 8 people, even though only 5 can fish. Don't worry, by the time all this is over, you'll have wished those other three would have fished with you.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*tide chart needed for that day*

Lets go 2 hours b4 and 2 after high tide. Not trying to spend the whole day there. Last time I was there, officer friendly lit my a** up and lightened my wallet.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

ooohhhh doggie Saddle up Partner! Its game time!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Ralph*

Put Roy and chita down as alternates.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Don't worry*

Our team will be equally impressive, so I hope you guys got your game faces on. Hey Anthony don't tell em about our secret weapon. hee hee


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*secret weapon*

What's that, a cot for Anthony to take a nap on. Or some neosporin for your wounds. LOL


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hee Heee Hee you will see, you will see!!!!!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It's in the bag. With our secret weapon, it's over. Na-na-na-na, na-na-na-na, hey hey hey, goodbye


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Now I can talk*

some smack for real. Read between the lines my friends, *the force is dead*. As is the Dream Team....LOL Bring it on my little turtle doves. For your soul may belong to the good Lord but let there be no mistake, *your @zz belongs to us!*...Tightlines 


Tides for Point Lookout starting with November 23, 2003. 

Day High Tide Height Sunrise Moon Time % Moon
/Low Time Feet Sunset Visible

Su 23 Low 5:42 AM -0.2 6:54 AM Rise 6:26 AM 1
23 High 12:38 PM 2.1 4:49 PM Set 4:36 PM
23 Low 7:42 PM 0.2


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

*The point is a no brainer.*

Make it interesting and fish from 38 to 23, then we'll see who the real fishermen are.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Destruction Of The Dream Team*

To be honest with you all, I didn't know that distance casters really fished. I thought they were more into land than water. Well this challenge is one for the ages and I can guarantee you all this, one team will go home with their tails between their legs (RG). I have no doubt in my mind that the Warriors will prevail in this event. The Dream Team talks alot of smack but I highly doubt that they can back it up. I want to see just how much that distance really matters when this challenge commences. We might as well tally this thing up and bring on the next challengers because in all honesty this will be no contest, it will be a destruction on one group and the Warriors will have proved once again that they are the outright CHAMPIONS. Now put that in your pipe and smoke it..........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hooo dogggiiie! Them are some mighty fine wurds there mastercaster. Don't think I could of said em better myself! I think the Road Warriors are getting ready or should I say Legion of Doom(RIP Hawk) This show is about to go Hollywood!


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Yapping*

Well you know I couldnt sit back and take their yapping anymore so I had to speak up and say something. They issue a challenge but they want everything on their terms. When they lose they will be crying foul and asking for a rematch. We'll see how they like them apples.........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*MC*

Don't think that we are going to count any item of clothing. That being said, leave that sock out of your cooler.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey MC,*

You go ahead and bring that sock along with you. We'll use it for the booby prize for the Dream Team, errrr...I mean the team that loses. We all know who that will be. Ask Skywalker how he likes his new arm. *The Force is dead!* and has been since the 70's.

*Safety note:* Everyone not on the Dream Team bring your catcher mitts. We don't want to see anyone hurt by a stray piece of bait....Tightlines, Suckas


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*challenge from the south?*

aero, tag my hand so i can get in the ring with these bozos. ayyyyyyyyy yeaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!

let me place my hand to my ear brother to listen for the chants from the little hulksters. DREEEEEEEAAAAAMMMM TEEEEEAAAAAAAMMMM!

sounds like there is already a challenger waiting to fish from ramps 38 to 23. hmmmmmmm the lure of the promiseland. go south young man.

i got a few real interesting suggestions for rules too. but since we already have rule in place i'll post it after the "slaughter."

flman & anthony, how about posting your roster. i am guessing but its sound like mastercaster and hat80 are in. that makes four. who is the fifth member?

remember the scene in the picture brave heart when the scots lined up shoulder to shoulder in the batttle field facing what seemed like an insurmountable, well organized, hugh, fighting british army. then they all turned around bent over and lifted their kilts and showed their a$$ in defiance. well that is what we are doing to you guys right now!

UNLEASH HELL! THE SHORT LEGGED DOG IS VERY EXCITED SINCE HE THINKS HE IS "HELL". HE'S BEEN STRUTIN AROUND LIKE HE A BAD A$$. JUST SO NO ONE IS OFFENDED. YEAH, THAT WHAT RUSSEL CROW WAS TALKING ABOUT WHEN HE MADE THAT STATEMENT IN MOVIE 'GLADIATOR" . "HELL" WAS THE GREAT DANE.

SIR BACKCASTER AKA SPARTAUS.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

You want our roster huh? Well you have it right so far: Anthony, Hat80, MasterCaster, Fl Fisherman and ???????. Our secret weapon!!! We will leave that a secret till a day or two before then we will unleash him all over your candy azz's!!!!!! Hey Hat I have a few extra softballs, do you think that is a better bait than a baseball


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

They want our fifth member huh? I don't think they can handle it. Maybe we should change our name to the Dream Crushing Warriors.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Long Ranger?????*

Well we know its not James Williams . We tried to recruit him, but his schedule conflicts, so he definitely will not be there. hmmmmm who could it be? The "Spanish" Fly is a professional fisherman and therefore prohibited as per the RULES. The same goes for Kurt Goudy. HHMMMMMM. I understand that Deion Sanders fishes but is semi-retired[anyway you can't afford him]. HMMMMMM


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Could it be Black Beard????!!!! Nah! Does Rolland Martin ring a bell? What about Jimmy Houston!!!! Ha you'll never guess.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

ROFLMAO...............................ya'll sure all of ya'll aint married or sumpin


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Hey Ralph*

Its not your buddy Earl is it??? Well whoever it is their fate is already sealed. The sands of time are slowly slipping away and as the day approaches I can feel the fear growing in you bums. Ralph, I think you are weird because you seem to wander off to some unknown place in your posts. Aero993, You only want 4 hrs of fishing because you dont like to look like a fool casting 3 football fields and not catching any fish. The rest of your team we dont have to worry about becuase they are all bums like you 2. Let me see, WIll you guys be flying in Neil for this event? He seems to be the only one who can really give you guys a chance of even making a respectable showing in this thing. As always, Team Dying Dreams will go down in flames...........Tight Lines Bums


MC

P.S. Remember guys this is all in fun, dont take any of this serious. Especially the Butt Whipping you guys will receive.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You surly don't think*

we would try and recruit a baseball slinging distance caster, do you? You all would love to have one of your own in our ranks I'm sure...*Not!*

I will tell you if we did it would be my pal. His first name is Turbo and his last is....errr, nevermind. 

Why don't you guys go ahead and tell them who it is, whats the big deal. I don't think the know Fred anyway but they'll wish they never met him. Fred never had any use for baseballs either. Like me, he always figured 8 and bait is what caught fish.

I posted the tide charts for PLO on the 23rd above. By the yapping from the DC's looks like we'll be starting about 9:30am and endind around 2:30pm. Someone confirm this so we can post it on the calender and be done with these fools. 

Oh how I wish we could have this OBX style at ramp 23. Thats one of my favorite places on this old earth. If that were the case, J&A could bait my hooks and F & MC could put the fish in the cooler. There would be no need for anyone else to fish, *it would be over before it started!* Lets stop all this *BS* and get it on, all their yapping and pipedreams are making me :barf:....Tightlines


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*and the fifth member of our team is*

fish-on. For those of you that don't know him, don't worry, you will once the event is done. Our five is complete. Can you say, *GAME OVER* ?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Let's all sing Na Na Na Na, Na Na Na Na, hey hey goodbye........I would say just bring it but it has already been said so let me say it has just been brought'n!!  LOL(silently singing chestnuts roasting on an open fire):jawdrop:


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Jason*

You sound like one of those guys from the straight guy show.
I won't ask, so don't worry about telling me.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I wonder if this thread will break the all time record for posts and views. My guess that it will.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey just because we are going to be spanking you guys's a$$ doesn't make us gay!


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

i'd like to thank my team for the build-up, but i'm no secret weapon....just another guy that loves to fish. So to be able to fish, and kick some candy @$$ makes it even sweeter.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

That's what we all are. A bunch of guys who likes to fish. Except when we "practice" we do it on the water.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*YEAH!*

What they said and we use real bait....Tightlines


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Wet Dream Team*

Okay guys. 

Wet Dream Team v. Remedial Dream Team
Event: 2003 PierandSurf Smackdown Fishing Tournament 2003
Date: Nov. 23, 2003
Time: 9am-3pm
Place: PLO 

I apologize in advance if I missed something. Just let me know what that is and we'll address it, otherwise lets have some fun.

Sir Backcaster


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

You should probably list the rules and points system again.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Is someone going to post this on the Calendar?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Once we get everything down, I'm sure someone will.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Are the teams going to stay a 5 man team I need to know


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Seems like it. I think that the teams are pretty much set in stone. 

Fishing Warriors vs. Remedial Dream Team
Event: 2003 PierandSurf Smackdown Fishing Tournament 2003
Date: Nov. 23, 2003
Time: 9am-3pm
Place: PLO


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Hold up*



FL FISHERMAN said:


> *...I think we would do better than you think, but this is a FISHING challenge. All around skills will be needed to win this thing.*


For a real fishing challenge, fish the Atlantic surf and not the piers! Anyone who cannot read the surf will have a real hard time locating fish much less catching them!

Forget the pier stuff - take the challenge to the ocean.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*alternate...*

hey is it too late to recruit sandcrab? he obviously has the making of a true fisherman.

sir backcaster


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey crab,*

We wanted to have it at AI but again as with the rules, the Dream team had their way. Guess they know that beach. Thats no problem we have a fair way to do it. That beach is going to be sectioned out and numbered 1 thru 10. The numbers will be put in a hat and each contestent will draw a number. The number you get is what you fish, like it or not.

Sorry my little turtle doves but there will be no stacked deck in the beach category. Drats they got us you say, whats that I hear? For those of you that don't know. All that yapping you don't hear is the force getting weaker and weaker by the second. Cya the 23rd, Suckas.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

You sure that's a good idea Hat? I really think that the groups would rather fish together. Looks like we're gonna have to have a vote. BTW I would have rather have had the event at AI as well but I don't think that any of the Distance Casters had the ORV permit needed for AI.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Beach*

There will be one section of beach, we will all fish that section.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*that all i can, cause i can't stand not more*

warriors, whas up? 

first ya'll call me sucka then, ya'll say i can't afford a stinkin permit.
then ya'll introduce FISH-ON, an obvious ringer. and he aint' dat purdy either yet you go an post his pix. just plain bad judgment, thats all that is. ya'll should know betta.
if i wuzn't a gentlmn, i wod mak fore (4) calls and get sum guys/gals that bleeds fishes wen ya cut em. but i wun't. just playn wrong thats al that is. yall jus mak a fella mad tats all. i gotta go now shania's twains' acallin. butt if i didn't hafta go an servic her i'd giv yal a......

Sir Backcaster aka mr. twain


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Ringers huh? I consider everyone in my group good friends who can really fish. Whatever you want to say to yourself to make you feel better is fine by me. Who said you couldn't afford a permit? If you can't that's your own business, I just said that you didn't have one. Isn't your whole team a bunch of ringers. You even admitted to try and get LongRanger. Just cause you scared, don't try and find excuses on why your team lost. We're playing by your rules at your location.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*HARD CORE*

WARRIORS, you may recall that i mentioned there were some suggesions made about this competition. this is one of the more constuctive ones;

death match here's the rules:all the terminal tackle/lures(minus shockleader and tools ieliers) have to be carried in 1 plano 6500 tray.you can only bring 1 rod.a maximum 2 fish person but heres how it works the first fish you catch you have to measure regardless of size or specie.the second fish you must decide if it will measure or you will continue to fish if you continue the second fish doesn't count. the length of the 2 fish is each man's score.and you can set whatever time limit you want. 

i do not want to open a can of worms just want you to at least know some of what i have been hearing. these rules are obviously not for the faint of heart.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

It sounds to me like the Remedial Dream Team is starting to have nightmares


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*on schedule and under budget....*

warriors, these are the last set of proposed rules:

1. two rods in the water per person (ya see, i too can compromise)
2. ten buck ($10) each towards p&s
3. only game fish (trout, striper, blue and drum) (croacker?)
4. point system: 5 pts for heaviest fish, 4 pts for most fish (per team), 3 pts for longest fish, 2 pts for first fish caught, 1 point for each fish caught. minus one pt for sleeping.
proposed sites: asseateague, pt lookout, sandy point

we have till close of business on friday to get it done. so far we have met all goals. i am pysched!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: on schedule and under budget....*



Ralph said:


> *warriors, these are the last set of proposed rules:
> 
> 1. two rods in the water per person (ya see, i too can compromise)
> 2. ten buck ($10) each towards p&s
> ...


Yeah that sounds about right. I think we changed #3 to include any fish that has a size and creel limit. Hopefully there will be some fish around to catch when this event takes place. I would also like to introduce cocoflea as the northern representative of the Warriors. Since he is unable to make it to the event, he has asked the warriors if he could be an honorary member. And we said HELL YEAH, welcome aboard. Looks like the people can smell what the Warriors are cooking.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Anthony said:


> *...I would have rather have had the event at AI as well but I don't think that any of the Distance Casters had the ORV permit needed for AI. *


You can fish AI from the South Parking lot which is near the entrance to the ORV zone without a permit. Park in the parking lot, walk over the dunes, and fish.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I forgot about that place. I would still rather fish the ORV section but you make due with what you got. I think that the decision has been made about PLO though.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

AI

(And as far as the post on how rough it is fishing from a pier.... I don't get the lightning argument. There's more lightning on a pier than on the beach? Hmmm. I'll work that one out eventually. As for me, give me the elements and sand between my toes.).

Y'all can talk all the smack you want, but we'll see who the fish Gods are smilin on when the time comes.

(And as for whoever said the Force ended in the 70's, you need to check the movie listings now and then. Episode I?)

Ralph - You need not worry, my Metacholorian count is way high. The only thing we need to worry bout is me landing a Great White, bro.

Anthony and Jason - You sound like good guys. That's ok, though, cause even good guys can be Losers. In fact, it'll be easier on ya. I just feel bad you gone and dragged all your friends into it; I hope they'll forgive you.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*Glad to see that you have all that confidence*

You should give some of that to your teammates because we got them running scared. At first your buddies talked all this smack, now that we got our team set, they haven't been posting too much. What you forget is that episode one is a prequel to the 70's movies, and we know how that ends .


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*reality check*

Sitting back watching everyone write checks they can't cash <> (Does-Not-Equal, for the math-challenged) running scared.

Ralph is out prepping the 4x4 and putting his ORV permit in the windshield; Aero is selecting which of his 743 weapons, uh, I mean rods, he's going to use to master the fish that will swim right past your line and onto his hook.

Sheesh, make a couple guys Anglers of the Month and look what happens! Y'all gonna need to use your fishing buggies to get them giant-size heads onto the beach!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Time*

How the h*ll did this get from 9:00am until 3:00pm? If memory serves me correct I said 2 hours b4 high tide and 2 hours after. Either you don't listen or you all are too busy spankin each other.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*talk talk talk bout that which you know not*

What you boneheads fail to realize, is that we are fishermen first. Before any of us ever thought about distance casting we fished first. Now just because we don't stay out for weeks at a time to catch two fish. Then post them for the world to see that doesn't mean that we aren't fishermen. That means that we have lives and that we are well rounded people. Catching a striper is nice, but catching a hottie is much better. 
So here's the question do I want to chase the fish or the cat? I'd much rather chase the cat.
Stop yappin like my wife and show me what you know. Cause all I keep hearing are promises promises.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

ok, since you obviously don't have the mental faculties to debate with me don't even try it. I never said anything about there being more lightning on the pier than on the beach, even though since you are higher up there is a slightly higher chance of being struck. Lightning was the most minor part of my argument that pier fishing is just as challenging as surf fishing, but in different ways.

j/k about the mental faculties part


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*The Site*

The site is set, why are you talking proposed sites? Were you sleeping again?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*rules...*

Gentleman, and you too jason & anthony: 

Fishing Warriors vs. Remedial Dream Team
Event: 2003 PierandSurf Smackdown Fishing Tournament 2003
Date: Nov. 23, 2003
Time: 9am-3pm*
Place: PLO

*can someone check the tides charts and see if those times make sense.
otherwise these are the rules we have agreed upon. now lets clean up ones the ones that require adjustment. all rules must be in place by the close of business friday 11/7/03.

1. must have "fun"
2. two rods in the water per person
3. ten buck ($10) each towards p&s
4. any fish with size and creel limit 
5. point system: first fish you catch you have to measure regardless of size or specie.the second fish you must decide if it will measure or you will continue to fish if you continue the second fish doesn't count. the length of the 2 fish is each man's score.and you can set whatever time limit you want.

markedwards is conflicted but is being retained as our consultant; a player-coach if you will. so he is also our honorary member, big popa, our hero and all around good guy. 

any and all taping, video, dvd, mini disc (mp players) recordings, productions and or reprodutions of this event is the sole property of moderator of the pierandsurf open site. and as such will only be viewed and or replayed on the pierandsurf website. can i get a witness!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I'll be you all's witness, no sides taken,a fair fishing match. TRIGGER


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Who is doing the video/picture taking?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*no unfair advantage*

ccman: i do not know. i just didn't want anyone to take unfair advantage but posting this event on a site other than this one. pierandsurf has been too good to us shore bound fisherman for an unscrupulous individual to take unfair advantage if it by posting it on a site other than pierandsurf web site.

trigger consider yourself 'saved' my friend. unless there are any objections, i welcome you aboard. would you like to be the official video recorder type dude?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: rules...*



Ralph said:


> *Gentleman, and you too jason & anthony:
> 
> Fishing Warriors vs. Remedial Dream Team
> Event: 2003 PierandSurf Smackdown Fishing Tournament 2003
> ...


I see how it is. Gotta change the rules to try and give you the advantage? So you're saying if you catch two fish, first one a 20 inch blue, second one a 27 inch rockfish, and I catch about 30 fish varying in size that you're a better fisherman than me? I don't think so. We already agreed on the points system. You forget this is a fishing tournament to see who is the better team, not the "Lets catch 2 fish and quit" tournament. You can't change what we have already agreed upon.

Hey Jedi, " Sheesh, make a couple guys Anglers of the Month and look what happens! Y'all gonna need to use your fishing buggies to get them giant-size heads onto the beach!" , I will admit that was a good one lol . I hope that you're still as funny after your team gets whooped. Maybe you could help me and Jason carry our even bigger heads off the beach after we win this thing. Man I can't wait another 2 1/2 weeks. Hopefully the weather will cooperate with us by then.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

*from the western nc mountain branch*

of THE REMEDIAL GROUP, we had a huge membership meeting of 10,000 fishermen last night and voted to pledge our 50 electorial votes in support of our esteemed director and short casting tsar.
(with all the BS in this thread, i thought i should add a little.)
good luck guys,
charlie


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Thanks for the invite,I would like to tape this outting for P&S only but have to check with the boss(wife) and see if its ok with her. If I would agree to tapeing this I'll use my own camra and give it to sf at the end of the match. Or if you would like I'll use another video camra of ya all's likeing. TRIGGER


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey that sounds great Triggerfish. Don't forget to bring a rod, cause if the fishing gets good, you should join in the fun. Or you could always borrow one of Aero's 743 weapons, uh, I mean rods. Does anyone know if there is a place close to PLO where we can get some breakfast before this shing-ding?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Big Brother*

I'm smiling from ear to ear. You came with out being called. You must have felt the black cloud descending on the empire. But this to shall pass. As I have Excalibur ready and waiting. The troops are moving and my dog is by my side.
How is your backcasting coming?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Breakfast*

I plan to catch my breakfast.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*strength in numbers...*

dam#, 50 electorial votes from the great (proud) state of North Carolina! you warriors ready to concede victory yet?

sir backcaster aka al gore


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

From what I've heard, skunks don't taste good for breakfast :barf: .


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Anthony, No that wouldn't be fair I'd have to give the camra to someone else if I should hook onto a biggin and have them keep it on me!!!!!


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

*anthony (aero993) backcast*

i really don't know my distances. you gotta understand mountain multi-tier distance casting. i practice on two baseball fields. the lower measures 400' between the foul poles(about 370' of throwing distance.) then a row of white pines and a 70' elevation rise to the upper field. hard to measure till i can get some civil engineering students over do some accurate measuring. but going down to little brother's(TOMMY) in wilmington for some fishing at fort fisher next weekend and should be able to get some accurate measures at that time. if bob ever lays out crisfield across the landing field and i have something to throw over, watch out.
charlie


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Skunks*

You might just get a chance to find out how they taste. Because you will not have fours days and 1000 miles to catch two fish.
Sucker


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

With all this bad mouthing,I'm sure glad were family


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah it's all in good fun, if it wasn't, it wouldn't be worth doing and I am sure that everyone would agree.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Fred,*

Please bring a loaf or two of bread with you on the 23rd. As I don't want to see the five grown men on the Dream Team leave shamed and hungry, Shunk alone may not fill them up. 

As the clear winners of this event we should take it upon ourselves to feed the hungry. I suggest we bring five Crows with us, one for each of them. When they walk away with their heads hung low at least they will have some food in their bellies.

We may have to rename this contest (*The day the yapping stopped*) hey Dream Team, want some salt & pepper with them samichis. ....Cya Suckas


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Man I sure hope we all get into some fish. We would all look like jackass's if we went out there and we all had the skunk


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Ralph:*

We're on. 40acres has green-lighted. The Eagle has flown, the play is in action.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*Re: that all i can, cause i can't stand not more*



Ralph said:


> *warriors, whas up?
> 
> then ya'll introduce FISH-ON, an obvious ringer. and he aint' dat purdy either yet you go an post his pix. just plain bad judgment, thats all that is. ya'll should know betta.
> 
> ...


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Maybe we should take it easy on em*

Anthony, Ralph,

I was thinking of leaving the surf equipment home and just bringing my freshwater gear and a handful of plastic lures; figured it would give the other guys a shot. Whaddya think?

jedi (but you can call me Maximus Decimus Meridus for now, since we'll be showing the "Warriors" who the true Gladiators are....)


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*almost all present and accounted for...*

Welcome Maximus!

Sir Backcaster aka Ceasar


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*why do they keep callin me sucka?*

fish-on, don't hate me cause im purdy. 

sir backcaster aka j. edgar hoover


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You guys bring*

any gear you want. We could win this thing with a handline made from a piece of thread a bobber and a safteypin.

Besides we the fisherman have to teach you the distance casters a lesson. It seems your alligator mouths have out talked your canary @zz's....Oh yeah, I said that!. Cya Suckas...Tightlines











*The Buck Stops Here!*


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*you've lost that lovin feeling*

Warriors, it sounds to me like you guys lost that lovin feelin.

Sir Backcaster aka b. hatfield (r.i.p)


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*We've all lost it.*

It's a sad day in the music world. Bobby Hatfield dead at 63...


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Hat80*



> We could win this thing with a handline made from a piece of thread a bobber and a safteypin.


We challenged Jason and Anthony and they accepted. I challenge you to use your handline and outfish me. Talk you cheap, don't say anything you are not willing to back up.
Now what? I guess this is when you start back peddling.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thank you guys!
I have enjoyed reading this thread,and want to thank sf,again for creating a site for land-locked saltwater anglers.

This is 1 of the more entertaining threads I have read....So much comedy.......

Fish-on,guys.......But I am rooting for the Warriors.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah after this event we're all thinking of starting a sitcom on NBC, or maybe a day time soap opera. Who could we get to play us?


----------



## Summerplay (Aug 26, 2002)

I know this post probably don't mean a thing to the Warriors, Go for it my my fellow baseball casters. I have really enjoy this, have fun you guys.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello aero,*

No problem my friend, would you like a little side action with a 3rd line between us? He!!, it ain't nothin but a thing.......Call


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*The rules are two lines*

You talked about out fishing us with your bobber and thread. You talked the talk can u walk the walk? Or are you just blowing hot air? Put up or shut up sucker.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It's a side thing my friend,*

me and you. Ain't got a thing to do with the Smackdown. Do I hear a yardbird cluckin in the background?...Sucka 

aero, clean out you PM box....thanks


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Hat 80 is talking but not walking*

I keep my box full to keep out the riff raft LOL.
All I want to know is, are you going to use your thread and bober at the smack down? Yes or No?


mailbox now has room


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sure, I'll walk the walk*

but so will you guys....Call

He!!, I didn't want to PM you anyway....LOL



jedi_angler said:


> *Anthony, Ralph,
> 
> I was thinking of leaving the surf equipment home and just bringing my freshwater gear and a handful of plastic lures; figured it would give the other guys a shot. Whaddya think?
> *


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

We never said that we would use thread and a bobber. *YOU* said that you would use thread and a bobber and out fish us. You wrote the check now honor it. Sometimes now need to check your balance before you whip out your check book.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

hey there hat. you gettin in deep, but you gotta go. you can do ok, but watch out for the back guy. he does that so you can't see what he's doing. i might have to get to plo if i can find it. there's gonna be some bigguns flying that day.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

It's sound to be like the dream team is looking for short cuts to win, but everbody knows Nobody can beat the Warriors.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Bill*

Ralph forced me to learn how to backcast. That's a good thing though, now I see when Hat80 tries to use a rod instead of his thread and bobber.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks Bill,*

I always have my eye on the back side when snakes are around and I'll be there. Coco are you trying to knock the force down more then they allready are? No worries my friend, I hate checks. *Cash is King!*


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*coco flea*



> It's sound to be like the dream team is looking for short cuts to win


No short cuts, just making him honor his check. If you can't honor it, don't write it.
Ralph *Tag* I'm surrounded by idiots.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Alright you're got to be kidding me. It was a joke. I thought it was pretty funny. I believe it was someone on your team who suggested " I was thinking of leaving the surf equipment home and just bringing my freshwater gear and a handful of plastic lures; figured it would give the other guys a shot. Whaddya think?". I'm sure that he wasn't serious about doing that. Are you forgetting that this is all in good fun? I didn't want this to get so serious so soon. We still have 2 weeks to go before the big competition.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*ROFLMAO!*


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Finally*

So you finally woke up. Hat can speak for himself, what are you his woman?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*against all odds...*

aero, everytime i think you are in trouble and i lean into the ring to tag your hand to help you out, you resurrect yourself and start woppin [email protected]@! take no prisioners and bring me the head of cocoflea on a platter!

sir backcaster aka p. pilot


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Damn aero,*

He set you aside to do all the work....cluck, ckuck, cluck. Coco we got your back....


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Ralph*

Like the neighborhood tramp, they are easy.

Lots of smoke but no fire


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Sounds like someone's scared of a little competition. Obviously you're trying to take out a member of the warriors. I can't have that happen. Looks like someone is intimidated by Hat and is to chicken to admit it. Hey Hat, can you bring a tub of hot grease? I like my chicken deep fried.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No problem Anthony,*

Dirty deeds done dirt cheep. But you get to pluck um and gut um...LOL


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*8 pages*

Has any other thread ever hit 8 pages?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I know you guys would like some northern repersentation but Warriors ride with Warriors. Just face the facts Warriors are the Best AND THAT'S THE BOTTOM LINE CAUSE COCOFLEA SAYS SO!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I don't think so. We've got way too much time on our hands. Aren't we supposed to be working now ?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Lunch break and slow day for me so I'll be here for a while.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It's friday, but that's no excuse for me as I am always on here .


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*i got ya grease!*

anthony, i got ya grease. talk about scared where's flman? flman it is too late to hide brother. come on out and play.

roy yarmouth aka k-y man


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Coco*

You must be the woman that is on the bow of the warriors boat.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks was a good one but if you think I'm a woman you have bigger problems than facing the Mighty Might Warriors, maybe you need to have your eyes checked.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Now stop picking on Coco.*

So you guys couldn't buy him off with your dedacation, not everyone can be bought. Come on back and play with the big boys, we got something for ya.

He!!, I played with the big boys when I was just a little tike. Now bring the game back where it belongs....


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Don't worry Hat there only picking on me because they know it will a while before I can fish and I'm unable to make it the total destruction of the dream team so if it make them feel good to pick on me that OK I the The Mighty Mighty Warriors got my back and will serve justice.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*hark, is that the sound of a bango i hear playin in them there woods*

aero, if you whisper his name reeeaaaal slow it sounds kinda sexy: C-O-C-C-O-O FLEA.

ROY YARMOUTH aka N. Beatty


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Now I starting to worry about you guys


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Hat*

Where da h*ll did you get that drunken baby picture? Is that cocoflea?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

No it not me I drink Jack Daniels


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*He!! no it's not Coco.*

I drink Jack Daniels too but damn you got to start somewhere. Man I was only two, can't a fella get a break today?...Suckas


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*Shouldn't we have set the rules by now*

This was the last set of rules that both teams have agreed upon.

warriors, these are the last set of proposed rules:

1. two rods in the water per person (ya see, i too can compromise)
2. ten buck ($10) each towards p&s
3. any fish with size and creel limit 
4. point system: 5 pts for heaviest fish, 4 pts for most fish (per team), 3 pts for longest fish, 2 pts for first fish caught, 1 point for each fish caught. minus one pt for sleeping.
proposed sites: asseateague, pt lookout, sandy point

we have till close of business on friday to get it done. so far we have met all goals. i am pysched!

I don't know why Ralph was trying to change the scoring system but since none of my team agreed upon it, we will revert to the last agreed upon rules. If there are any issues that we need to address, we should do that as soon as possible.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Anthony - Russel Crowe can play me because I am a Gladiator and we will be VICTORIOUS. ROMA VICTA!

Ralph aka Ceasar - Prepare to unleash Hell!


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Those rules look fine.

(Is there still any chance of fishing AI instead of PLO?)

I'll up my contribution to $20 if so....


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Where do I ship the trophy?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I'd rather fish AI as well as the fishing reports have been better there but we'll just have to do with what we are dealt with.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well I am another vote with AI and that makes 3 anyone else want to do AI. Everything else I am good with ie. rules and all that other nonsense. David send it to me. I will pm you my address.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I also vote for AI,*

of course unless you want to do #23 OBX style? You know the backcasters will cry about the loss of their home turf....Tuff, Suckas


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I hate to say this but we already agreed on PLO. I'd hate to try and change something that we have already agreed upon. Don't want to be accused of trying to change something to our favor.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

*Baseball eating fish…*

Myself and a distance casting friend went fishing today (Friday 11/7/2003) from 7:30am until 4pm. We started the day by fishing cut bait in the wash but all we caught were Skates and snapper blues. So I suggested that we try fishing with baseballs. After all, that’s all we know how to cast anyway. Ten minutes after I sent the first baseball over the sandbar I had a nice Striper. He tied one on and we fished baseballs for the next hour or so landing three keepers, ranging from 32” – 46”. By noon we were ready for some drum but no such luck. First we tried fishing the front of the sandbar but still no drum. BAM!-like a ton of bricks it hit me, we needed to switch baits. As soon as we changed to a different type of baseball the bite was back on. It was like a puppy drum parade on the back side of the bar. We ended the trip with three fat stripers and six table size puppies. 

We used major league baseballs for the stripers and big reds. 
We used little league baseballs for the puppy drum.

Fishing tips:
Only fish the back side of the bar because the fish on the front side are too small for baseball baits.
Try golf balls for big bluefish because of their sharp teeth will damage the leather cover on your baseball baits.
Keep the big stripers and puppy drum separated. The 46” striper in the picture tried to use one of the pups for dental floss.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

*james*

were the baseballs rigged with the new teardrops or the old method.
charlie


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Repeat After Me*

The smackdown will be held at *PLO* even with 50 votes it will still be held at *PLO* . If I want to hear whining, I'd call my wife.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Remedial Wussies*

You guys talk alot of smack, Especially aero993, but Ralph and his 50 personalities is definitly the king of smack. Ill admit you guys talk a good game but like a said before you guys still will lose. No matter how much you try to pump yourselves up by ganging up on members of the Warriors, the end results will be the same. You will still lose and there is nothing you can do about it. We can put fish in a bath tub and you guys will still lose. The point Im trying to make is you guys SUCK. You guys should be called the Remedial Cream Puff Team.

Hey Aero993,

When a challenge is issued to someone, isnt it up the person who has been challenged to decide the location of where the challenge will be held unless they concede the decision to the challenger?(Anthony and FL Fisherman should have had choice of locations)

The reason I ask is because you and your many friends (Ralph) challenged Anthony and FL Fisherman because they won CO-Anglers of the month which I was the first to nominate them for. I Nominated them because they constantly fish and have the reports to show for it. If you put down that bottle of HATERADE and actually do some fishing maybe you would get the same endorsement for AOTM. Dont hate because they put in the work. Besides you guys suck and there is nothng you can do about it. So live with it and move on because the next fishing challenge is around the corner. ( Where the Warriors will be waiting)...........Tight Lines


P.S. Isnt something remedial for slow learners??? I guess you guys really want this so you actually learn how to fish.


MC

Member Of The Fishing Warriors


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It's all good. I'd rather fish at PLO so there would be no excuses about the Fishing Warriors winning. We've already agreed to most of their rules because we don't want to hear that we had the advantage. I'd rather win that way than any other way because to be honest, I'd rather be the "underdogs" since we are playing by their rules.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Sock Man*

You just bring your A game. 1000 words and nothing was said, once again your rambling. yada, yada, yada you sound like something that rhymes with wussie.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Remedial means for slow learners? Sh!#$t!

Dang, wish I'd known that! I must be in the wrong group!


(Actually MC, we're REMEDIAL because we're gonna SCHOOL YOU.)


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Long Ranger, gotta say, I've never seen anyone use a stringer in the surf.... call me crazy, but everyone I know would just stick their fish in the cooler if they were on the beach. Now, if they caught the fish on a pier, or a boat even, maybe a stringer, but why would you use a stringer on the beach? What did you have that stringer anchored to? Your bumper?

Enquiring minds want to know...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

:jawdrop: LOL! Well those are some nice fish there James. No doubt you guys can get into some fish. The question is can the dream team outfish the warriors. Guess we will find out in two weeks. I really don't care where it is but just figured we would all get into some more serious fish at AI. I mean I don't think anyone will be catching a 40" striper(no matter how far you can cast) off of the beach at PLO right now. But whatever, lets just get it on! Hey Ralph why you letting your partner do all the smack talking? He is getting you into big trouble! Are you sure you want to go down with his sinking ship??


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*An official Welcome to:*

Our Judge for the warrior team: CATMAN!!!! I don't think he will come on this thread and talk some smack so I feel he will be a fair and impartial judge for us. I asked SF but am not sure he will make it to the event or not so I had to take Catman because he was a definite and I knew he could get the job done! Welcome my friend.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Fishing Warriors. If SF can make it I'll be there as his alternate.

Catman.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*finished? i am just getting started...*

warriors in my youth i would have taken a flame thrower to this board.
just got back from training in the streets of philadelphia. i put all your names on the sides of beef in the freezer. the result, ground beef on sale in the city of brotherly love my friends. put a likeness of mastercaster on a chicken and chased that "sucka" till, well you guys saw the movie. ran up about a thousands steps at least ten times, with my tackle box and the short legged dog strapped to my back. 
now gentlemen and i use that terms loosely. the rules in effect on friday, 11/7, at five o'clock eastern standard time (end of business) are the official rules.
now back to training. anna nicole smith wants to loose another eighty or so pounds and well you guys seen the movies.

sir backcaster aka rocky balboa


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

*I have sat back and listened to all the trash talk here. * 

Just one thing to say... I want in on round 2 if it happens.

It just has to wait til May


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Sounds good Axon although I don't think the Distance Casters will want another rematch after the whooping we give them in 2 weeks. Hey Ralph, guess your memory isn't what it used to be but this is a fishing competition. All that time beating your meat ain't gonna help  . You should probably be out there at that field trying to get another 10 yards on your cast. BTW what are you and Aero doing on the 15th? I challenge you two to a little pre-contest at the PLO clean-up. Since we're doing a "5 on 5 survivor series" like challenge, I would like to get a little "practice" in before the big one on the 23rd. You game?


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

I see the "Warriors" are trying to hedge their bets now.

Afraid to face the overwhelming Shock and Awe force of the whole Remedial Team, they now want to see if they can improve their odds and reduce the humiliation by a little "pre-contest".

If they stop the nonsense and are willing to courage up, show us that their cahones are made of something other than jelly (compared to the solid brass ones of the RT), I'm willing to up the ante on the 23rd - I'll add a P&S shirt, that I will personally have added "Champions of the 2003 P&S Face-Off" to the pot. :jawdrop:

(don't get any ideas - just ONE, not five - the winning team can choose it's own MVP)


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*Now who's talking for who?*

I was just trying to get the original challenge to occur before the real challenge. Can't wait for the 23rd to come. But do Ralph and Aero have the cajones to show up on the 15th? Only time will tell. It'll just be for fun of course. No rules, just fishing. Maybe a little side bet, but nothing serious like the 23rd.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Boy are you right!*

I am overwhelmed at all the BS of the Remedial Dream Team. You speak of cahones? You my friend are the only one with the cahones to fish AI. Brass balls?( ROFLMAO!) He!! I can't even give them baseballs for cahones, guess ping pong balls will have to do and thats hard pressed......*The Force is Dead*


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Saturday*

I take a class on Saturday. That's why you gettn that azzz smack down on a Sunday. LOL


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*philistines...*

warriors, i am beginning to feel like moses. everytime i [to the mountain top [a.n. smith] or go away from the board, when i return the 'sinners' are worshipping other gods and or facsimiles thereof.
patience is a virtue my friends. you will get yours all at the same time. would the gun fight at ok corral been the same had the individuals fought fights enroute? willis reed never played wilt chameberlain one on one. gretszky never skated against messier. barry bonds never played against dwight gooden. or a-rod vs martinez. 
so my suggestion is relax and inventory your fishing equipment, go and kiss your kids, tell your wife you appreciate her, call a parent(s), pray to whatever god you pray to.


sir backcaster aka c. heston


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*As I am a caring man and thankful for the gifts life has given me,*

I tell my wife, kids, grandchildren, family and friends I love them everyday. Life is short, your here today and gone tomorrow.

*My 4X4 and fishing equipment is always ready for action.* 

My tackle is in the best of shape at all times. When a Bigred or Striper takes my bait he will see the light of day, no worries!

*I pray to my God everyday!* 

I have found that if you have faith and pray your God will grant your requests most of the time. Here in this thread is the proof. The Dream Team has come forward to grant us a days pleasure. My God assures me we will be victorious in our quest.

*The dark ways of The Force are dead!* 

Just like Luke Skywalker, The Remedial Dream Team will seal their fate as they are bringing knife's to a gunfight. As with Skywalker they will leave the smackdown as one armed bandit's.

*Rest in piece Dream Team, you came, you tried and you lost!*


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Hat you hit that kid ???? thats a noooo noooo:jawdrop:


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No oldsalt, I didn't hit him.*

That is one of the members of the Dream Team's son. As you can see he is very upset. To protect the families privacy I will not post a name. 

Oldsalt, please show some respect for the dead. The end is near!...Tightlines









*Moses, the time to repent is here. Save yourself my friend, The Force is dead!*


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

SOORRRY,WON'T LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN !!!!


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

LETS SEE IF I CAN GUESS WHO'S SON IT IS????? DOES HIS DAD LINE THE PIER WITH FISHING POLES????? MY GUESS IS F////////


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sorry oldsalt,*

Your guess is wrong. FLF could not possibly be the father as he has the Warrior spirit. He could never be part of something such as the Dream Team.









*FL Fisherman the Warrior*


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

L.M.M.F.A.O. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! too funny Hat


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

jedi_angler said:


> *I see the "Warriors" are trying to hedge their bets now.
> 
> Afraid to face the overwhelming Shock and Awe force of the whole Remedial Team, they now want to see if they can improve their odds and reduce the humiliation by a little "pre-contest".
> 
> ...


Not a member of either team, but I can't believe jedi is talking smack when jedi said on th Weather that will stop you from fishing thread and I quote" *ALL OF THE ABOVE* ". Definetly not a Warrior.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Cdog,*

Are you sure about jedi_angler? We were told they all have brassballs...errr, thats right that was self proclaimed...LOL

Well I guess they better beg to the weather Gods for a warm sunny day then....Take care my friend 









*Oh great weather Gods above....Please, please, please*


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Heh heh. No-one was supposed to see that...

 

(Never said I was a Warrior, just that the Remedial Team will catch more fish than them on the 23rd. Guess you haven't seen many of my other posts, either, if that one surprises you). 

OK, just to make sure, takin a deep breath during all the fun, but I don't know all of you too well, and want to make sure everyone agrees this IS ALL IN GOOD FUN.

The back and forth is just hype, and there will be ALL RESPECT and GOOD FEELINGS to both the winning AND losing teams.

Some folks have expressed some concern to me confidentially that some folks are starting to sound a bit too serious.

I fish for FUN. That's it. A little competition amongst a friendly community is what this is about, and a bunch of fun talking trash and smack.

If it's not that, then someone PM me cause I will re-evaluate.

Just makin sure.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello jedi_angler,*

Count on it. On our side of the fence this is all in fun and nothing more! So don't worry my friend. However I must warn you, if you dish it out? You better be able to take it. ....Tightlines

Oh yeah, I'll need that shirt in a XX-large


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Jedi, just busting some [email protected], yall remidial team is just lucky th Warriors hasn't asked me ta join.  

(slipping back to lurker mode)


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

you guys are tough i'll stay tuned between the next commercial break . 


may the lucky team win or should this be on skill ?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jeez!

You gotta start charging admission for reading this thread.....Way too funny!


Hat80:You are a trip!


Man Longcaster,What flavored type of baseballs were you using?!Those are some nice looking feeshes.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I see while I was away we were very busy 10 pages and counting on this tread and Hat you are too funny I love being a member of the Mighty Warriors


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Just too funny Hat. Me and Jason were considering asking Cdog to join our team, there's a lot of warrior in that man, but since he had said that he will be attending the P&S get together in VA on the 22nd, we didn't think he could make it. Good thing for the Dream Team. The funny thing is that it may come down to luck in this competition, the reports from shore in the PLO area hasn't looked too good.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Ralph- Sorry I can't tape the event, I put it past her and there's no way that I can fish both days. Sat. is trolling for Mr. Rock and Sun. is for her got to keep her happy. Sorry!  TRIGGER


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Triggerfish, I know how that is. I just finished reading the entire post and I gotta tell ya, that is some entertaining stuff. It's almost like it's scripted, straight out of an WWE storyline.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

This event and all the posts have to be saved,just think if someone new read it for the first time and didn't know what the he!! was going on.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I hope someone can at least take some pictures I know the dream team will have time since they will not be too busy catching fish.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Where in the heck is Ralph?*

Ok guys we have fans out there that want to see the next episode of our Smack talking freak show. It's way to slow in here, I know old Ralphie boy can put it back on track. 

Moses, come back to the table and defend your clan. It seems everyone else in here has lockjaw...









Coco, don't worry. We will have someone get this event on film of some kind.....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Photos Are Covered*

I'll be taking digitals of everything. Since I'm a judge I think it's necessary to take a picture of each fish just in case. I'll more than likely bring my camcorder also.

Catman.


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Wooo Hoooooo catman ! then we ALL will get to see the tourney! Thanks 

Suz


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

That Catman there has been way too much talk not to have this event covered.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I meant to say Thanks Catman


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Looks like the dream team fell asleep. Where are you guys?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Man,*

I knew I smelled a Yardbird....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Maybe they gave up!? Or they are so busy skinning all them baseballs and filleting em up that they don't have time to get on the computer and reply!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

> And like the warrior I am I fished hard, real hard but it wasn't meant to be.





> It was butta$$ cold through the night and spent most of it in my truck except to change bait


*Need I say more, warriors fight not sit in a truck waiting for something to happen. He$$ why am I telling you, you are the toughest one in the bunch. LOL You sound more like a wuss than a warrior* 
What's your MOS, Admin?
Maybe you should have tried baseballs like someone else. They caught a mess of fish using them for bait. LOL


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Who's Admin?


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Anyway Jason, what I personally was so busy doing was eating one big tasty red drum, caught at AI, stuffed with crabmeat and shrimp. Mmmm, mmmm.

Your local McDonald's manager says he's been seein a lot of you lately.... Says a guy dressed in some Conan-looking outfit keeps coming in carrying fishing rods looking all sad and stuff. Sorry, but the McFish Filet just aint the same as catchin it yourself!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*advice*



> I've never fished the point before so you guys are gonna have to show me what to do.


Ant, the point is made for casters. *There is no pier on the point. LOL* 
There is a pier not far from there in Avon. One thing, they only allow one rod per person when fishing at the end (Drum)
*The OBX is for men, not for people that need 10 rods and 5 days to catch fish.*


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*And th momentum shifts*


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Well then aero,*

I guess it's a goodthing one of us has fished the point for over 25 years. Ohhh how I wish this thing was on HI, because let me tell you my friend. It ain't all about casting, you better have more then that and baseballs to your A-game. On HI I use a Lamiglas and a 7500 C3CT reel. Trust me, I can get over the bar. I don't use the good stuff in the skinny waters of PLO, it just don't rate it...Tightlines

PS: your right that is a nice mess of fish, where ever they were caught but what is the stringer for? Looks to me like the may have been brought to the surf for a photo shoot...


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*If*

Hat,

If the Queen had n*ts she'd be king. We ain't at HI we at PLO. Now run tell that to twiddle dee and twiddle dumb. LOL
Tell your little buddy, that down at AI if he sits in his truck he'll miss the action.
A warrior sittin in a truck, is like a prostitute that doesn't have sex. It just doesn't happen.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*So you do know, she is the King.*

We sent our best Wench over to your camp. She was a trojan horse. Your members are under her spell now. They can't help themselves, they long for the smell of her hair, the feel of her skin and the taste of her lips. Yes, they are under her spell. Is this where the silence comes from?

She left but a Wench and has returned to us a King. A freak of nature, a Queen with n*tts. The n*tts of the Dream Team. As the time gets closer shes starting to squeeze, can you feel it?

Yes come back to us our Queen, your job is done. Come to the chambers Warriors, sit at our round table. I beckon you, Master Caster, Fish-On, Twiddle dee and Twiddle dumb tonight we celebrate with food and drink. The drink of the Kings and the flesh of our foes, for tonight we have wine and lamb frys. Hey guys don't worry, I hear it tastes just like chicken...LOL  *The Force is Dead!*...Suckas 










The Warrior Queen returns as all Warriors do, *Victorious!*


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Nice touch Hat:jawdrop:


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*The Force*

Ralph,

They say it only works on the weak minded ones. D*mn if Hat aint beginning to sound like someone that I've heard before. 
Hat you talkin loud and saying nothing just like sock man. Both of you must be James Brown fans.
What's funny is, that you keep talking about the OBX. When I suggested one rod one reel as they do on the point. Your team mates started whining like I was trying to take their lunch money. A true warrior would have went with one rod. But, no they wanted to increase their chances of catching fish. Even a broke clock is right twice a day. Give an idiot enough rods and enough time and he will catch fish.
Have a great day and tight lines.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*aero oh great one,*

I can only speak for myself. I remind you, your the one that starting talking about the OBX. If the twins want to fish by MD regulations so be it. It's the only rule they got their way...Tightlines


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Twins = twiddle dee and twiddle dumb LOL. Just reminding you that the warriors aren't really the warriors that the claim to be.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It seems to me*

that Catman was the first to call them warriors. It was not a self given title, it kinda stuck like the nickname Stinky dose when someone starts calling you that....LOL  Your ok in my book, I don't care what Ralph says. ....Tightlines

*The Force is Dead!*....Suckas


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

You're ragging me for a place I've never fished before. That's ok, I've never fished the beach before at PLO. Guess that means that I'm not gonna catch any fish. Looks like I should quit before I start. Again you assume that I don't know how cast. You also assume that I need 10 rods and five days to catch fish. You will know all you will need to know from us when the competition is over. I'm glad you enjoy insulting our skills, might as well get it out of your system, cause after the tournament is over, you won't have anything to insult us about. BTW when was the last time anyone put out a fishing report from your team? Guess them fish don't bite to good on that casting field.

PS: Great catch LongRanger, but why are the fish on a stringer? I thought the whole point of driving on the beach was to have all your stuff right by you when you're fishing. Plus wouldn't the fish keep washing up on shore on a stringer?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Stingers*

Just to put my .02 cents in.

I try to keep a stringer with me @ all times.I will usually tie off on my waders or to some structure in the water.I like to keep my catch fresh and alive,so I am not accused of going to the fish market and planting my catch....

But a 40+ inch fish......don't think I want to be hauling him or her around.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*They Speak!!!*

 So glad to hear from you guys again! You guys must of been out practicing on your casting being that is the only advantage you have on us. I did put out that report of no real fish caught. But where were you guys when I was fishing?? It was about 10 degrees out at night and YES I was in my truck like any smart man would be. I will tell you that I was the only person on the whole beach both nights. Being out there trying is what makes me a warrior. And Anthony is right when was the last time any of your team put out a report?? hmmm That is ok the time is drawing near and like Hat80 says the Force is Dead. It is causing some dissention in your ranks and you don't even know it. Hey Hat didn't you get a pm from someone on their team? Might be time to let the cat out of the bag! Till the 23rd tight lines!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Glad*

First, 

I have never fished where we will be fishing. I have no knowledge of the area. Matter fact, the last time I was there, officer friendly caught me expressing myself out on rt 5. Florida you know what I'm talking about. The only difference is after, detaining me for an hour he cut me a big break and set me free (with a smaller ticket).
Since you can cast so well, are you interested in some turf action?
Surf and turf go together like twiddle dee and twiddle dumb.  
Last but not least stop being so sensitive this all in fun. 
Hat must be the mother hen, he keeps protecting you two suckers.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Glad to see you're doing so much talking Aero. Quick question, where are the rest of your buddies? No turf for me. If I need to practice, I head to the water. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

LOL! Who is sensitive? I thought you were the sensitive one It is all in good fun but when the line hits the water you can bet it will be on like donkey kong!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Chicken*

Hey Anthony you chicken I see. I mean I'm entering into your world enter into mine.
My buddies, we are not connected at the hip like siamese twins.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Calm down Warriors,*

I see that fine meal has got your blood going again. Our Queen would have us use control and skill to defeat the dark side. As she has taken their manhood and owns their souls the end is growing near. *The Force is Dead!*


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Dream team can you smell it? it's the smell of your defeat at the hands of the Mighty Warriors.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Warrior Coco,*

As the most northern member of the Fishing Warriors. When you could not be bought by the dark side, they asked for your head on a platter. We grow strong from your support our brother. Keep the bodybags at hand. It is to you Warrior Coco that the remains of the five will be delivered.... Put them on public display as a warnning to others. *The Force is Dead* Long live the Warriors and their supporters....Tightlines


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm sure glad Hat is on our side. Couldn't imagine what were to happen if were on opposite sides. I already see how Jason gets it, and they're good buddies :jawdrop: .


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*The Truth about the SOCK*

I didnt tell you all the full details about the sock. On the sock there was some stitching that read: Property of the Remedial Group. If found, please return because we are a little slow and have difficulty keeping up with things. Also, If this sock is torn and tattered when found, then this is all thats left of the Dream Team once the Warriors are done with us. It seems you guys have little respect for yourselves and very low self esteem because of they way you guys resort to petty name calling. And Im talking to the Scream Team when I say that. You guys want a one and done 4hr contest because you think that gives you guys an advantage. But if you have any hopes of competing with us the you would want to fish longer. Lets put it like this, the Dream team is dead, The force died a long time ago, Yes Luke I am your father (Jedi-Angler) you to Ralph. Ill admit that im your dad too.Were gonna beat you guys like government mules. And last but not least, The Dream team Blows like a fatman after all you can eat night at the Chitlin Hut........Tight Lines Remedial Morons


MC

The Socketh Has Returneth

Member Of The Fishing Warriors


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Sock Man*

*Talking lound and saying nothing* 
Why does it take you 300 words to say nothing. How would you know what the sock said, you can't read. Have you taken your medication today. Normally when you miss your meds, you end up writing gibberish like you did above.
I said it once and I'll say it again. Any idiot can catch a fish if they are out there long enough. Any idiot except you, that is.


----------



## mr_ralphjr (Aug 7, 2003)

*PLO smackdownI*

I havnt heard such smak since 14th and T (Old Schools' know what Im talking about.) Well. heres my dime in this fifteen cnts: WHO DA (FISHER) MEN As tilghtlines persist for the warrior Reelmen (real) the longcasting "wannabees" are reelin and reelin from that first cast which was 10,000 or so feet. they may not get their lines back for a whole week. If theres a minnow on the line the reelin may take 10 days. The warriors will have collected their prizes and gone on their merry ways. So. LCs, cast your lines nice and long and while you're still reelin we'll be long gone, and as we ride out of sight you will hear our song; REEL ON; REEL ON;...............REEL ON.  Thats my 2cnts worth and I am sticking to it. Tightlines for everyone especially the MIGHTY WARRIORRRSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*Aero must be a god*

If he can catch fish in just 4 hours everytime he goes out. To be honest, I'll be surprised if any of us catches anything with the reports being so poor from that area lately. You act like anyone can just leave a bait out for 2 days and catch fish. It takes more than that to catch a fish. I guess being out there on that casting field can make you forget a lot of things.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Now you are learning*

I don't want to spend my entire day out there with the reports being what they have been. If I catch fish fine, if I don't catch fish that's fine also. I'm paid to be serious at work, the weekends are the only times that I have fun. I'm out to have a good time and avoid speeding tickets.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*cat fight...*

warriors, i would love to tag in for aero at this point but i got my hands full right now. shania and anna nicole are having a cat fight and i promise to break it up in about twenty to thirty minutes.

roy yarmouth


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey ya Ralphie,*

You can have Anna nicole, she tried to join our harem but man lets face it shes a slug. We kicked her to the curb. Then again I guess if you had a good sharp knife your whole group could share her....LOL 

Now on the other hand, you may think your with Shania but it's really one of our wenchs. You can tell who she is, shes the one thats leaving because of the lack of manhood in your camp. 











One another note thoe, it seems you and the others have left poor aero to do your bidding for the group, he's having a hard time replying to all the smack...Why is that Captn. Ron?

*The Force is Dead!*...Sucka


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*mr cyberwoman....*

hat,


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*joint bank accounts...*

hat , i just know you aint' talkin bad about my anna after she went and added my name to her joint checking account. 

r. yarmouth


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*cyberporn*

hat, now what kinda guy post cyberpron? a pervert maybe. take my word for it brother the real thing is always better than your imagination.
can't believe he trashed my anna.  

r. yarmouth


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Now Ralphie,*

I just never had the need to have a woman take care of me in that way. To each his own I guess.









*If the shoe fits, ware it my friend*.....


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*first get a woman...*

hat, not a cyber woman a real woman. i almost sure that against some law here in md. grown man ought to be a shame of yourself fantasizin like that. you' ll go blind ya know. 

roy yarmouth aka dr. ruth


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Ralph,*

All [email protected] aside. Welcome back my friend. But pal your looking a little ill. Must be the crew you run with...LOL


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*sock*

MC, all this time i thought that sock was used in lieu of viagra. but i glad you cleared that up. u wuz startin to scare the childrenz.


:jawdrop: 


roy Yarmouth


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*glad to be back...*

hat, thanks! glad to be back! 

ralph


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*talkin about my anna...*

Hat why u takin bout my anna? she try sooooo hard. she just misunderstood thats all.

coco, i thought we dealt with you. like a bad penny, mother-in-law, ex-wife, probation officer. glad to see yo aint backed down.

roy yarmouth


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Being that I'm not able to personal be there I let my fellow warriors do most of the battle, but I will pop in to let you know that you still have to deal with me.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Hat,
I ain't complaining.
When it's rough on the average man, it's just right for me.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*who nex?....talkin bout my womens*

warriors, im all fired up! killem' all! let god sort em out! short legged dog, go get me some more body bags. gonna be a homocide! 

roy yarmouth aka the undertaker


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*dumb and dumber...*

warriors, where is dumb and dumber? bring me dumb and dumber. you know who you are......

roy yarmouth


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*About that sock thing.*

I thought all you guys were kidding about the sock. Then when MC came in and told the real story I was thinking to myself, yeah right. I had to make a run over to Sunny Brook in Clinton, I just got back and out by the trash cans what did I fine? Man what a shock, I guess what MC said was true? I don't know, you tell me...LOL *Suckas*









*Like I said, if the shoe fits wear it!*


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*damn toys....*

hat80, where do you get all those da#@ toys?


sir backcaster aka the joker


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*gumby and pokey*

warriors where is gumby and popkey? you know who you are?


roy yarmouth


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*sissy and jody..*

warriors, come on out sissy and jody. you know who you are


roy aka mr. french


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*LOL*

Can't talk we are too busy fishing!! Welll at least my other half. So glad you can make it on again. I was beginning to think your alter ego had tied you up and gagged you!:jawdrop:


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*You better watch it*

Although the warriors are going after you head on, I think you have someone else to worry about too that might try to backdoor you!  I wonder who is watching your back????


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Coward*

We don't need a mother hen like Hat to watch our back. Only a coward comes through the back door a man comes through the front.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Here Comes The Judge*

I'll be watching all of you. 

Cat (Here Comes The Judge) man.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*And more personalities appear*

Hey Ralph,


How many personalities do you have? I was counting but ive lost track. Like I said before you are one strange character. You are a few planets short of a solar system.

Hey Aero993,


Every post you've made has been to call someone names. What is your deal??? I take it you didnt have any friends growing up so you are trying to impress your buddies in Special Ed. You are the wierdest apple in the bunch. I guess we will see what you are really made of at the tournament so you better bring your A game..........Tight Lines Special Ed Dream Team.

MC

Member Of The Fishing Warriors

Aero993 - AKA - RADIO


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*To set the record straight,*

Those guys never asked me to take them under my wing or defend them. The fact is my mother only raised one fool and we killed him. Anytime I see a chanch to get a tax break, I jump on it. I'm going to use those guys for a tax write-off this year. .

Now back to work, the 23rd is getting closer. You guys need to tie up all your loose ends and tell your family and friends goodbye. The Dream Teams impending death is close at hand! Can you feel it?, we can....LOL  

*The Force is Dead and he's comming*







...Tightlines


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Sock man*

I might call names, but your posts spew more venom than a cobra. There is lots of hate in your post. Just continue to take your anti depression medication. I don't want you to have any excuse why you couldn't make it.
Tight lines sock man.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*damn toys...*

Hat80, where do you get all those neat da#@ toys?


sir backcaster


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I'm a computer wizard,*

if I can't find what I need to bust your chops I'll just make it...LOL Your ok, Ralphie....Hat











*You better leave that short legged dog at home, I have something for him!*


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Raplh and the remedial team bowing down to their master!*

LOL


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I don't know FLF.*

This DT member looks like he's just trying to get away.









*Run Forest Run!*


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I was thinking this is more how they were trying to get away after the spanking they are going to recieve!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Dream Team Your too quiet you must be having nightmares about the Mighty Warriors Destroying you like Godzilla Destorys Japan.

Just face it The Dream Team is going down big time!!!


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

why oh why can't we all just get along?

you fish, we fish, remedial team wins, we take home a t-shirt and a trophy. end of story, no big deal.

no more saying mean things about each other. trash talk is one thing but all the personal insults have to stop, it's getting out of hand.

(jeez, MC, aero, are you guys starting to take this a little too seriously? and hat, what's with all the death and destruction stuff)


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

jedi_angler, how many times can ya say" I'm gonna out feesh ya" politely? Geeze this thread shoulda stopped at 65 where I stopped reading, till it hit 300. But it wont matter cuz th Warriors didn't invite me cuz I would be grounding your bones under my heal if I was. J/K. Go catch some feesh people!


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Reviving a Ghost*

Hey Guys,

I think we ought to re-think our location for this challenge. PLO is dead and I dont think the ghost can be revived. This weekend fishing the causeway I threw out some alewive's and they were still on the hook when i woke up in the morning. You guys sure you want this at PLO???


MC


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*too easy...*

aero, don't touch mc's comment. it is way to easy to tee him up. i am out of pocket today and tomorrow.

sir backcaster


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Something Smells*

I just reread the rules for this challange and it didn't mention anything about catching a black and white furry creature. What size does the SKUNK have to be? :barf: 

Catman.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*You still suck*

Hey Ralph,

Im surprised one of your multiples didnt respond to that post. I sleep because i have too. I work nights, so saturday i was woeking on no sleep. If the fish aint biting then what else was there for me to do. You guys will still lose this challenge no matter when or where it happens. And you especially still suck. Ive met Aero993 before and hes a cool guy. SO until I meet you, you still suck.........Tight Lines Bum

MC

Member of the Fishing Warriors


PS - Remeber this is all in fun... ( That was for you Jedi - Angler)


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I don't think it really matters where we fish, it's just been real slow everywhere, except in the ocean. Let's just hope for one good run next week so we can finally see who will be taking home bragging rights. As far as the trash talking is concerned, it's all in good fun, but it has been getting out of hand lately. I guess we'll try and tone it down, but no promises. Besides, it may be the only thing interesting to come out of the challenge since the fishing has just been so crappy.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Could you please post the date and time of this historical event.

Are on lookers welcome?

Are you fishing the pier or surf?

Can I fish the pier and watch?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Everyone who wants to watch are welcomed. The event will take place Nov 23 from 9:00am-3:00pm. We will be fishing from the surf. I'm not sure exactly where but you are more and welcome to fish, but you may not be able to see much from the pier  . Come on down, bring a few sand spikes and a chair and enjoy yourself. I just hope that there is something for us to catch down there.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Onlookers, Cheerleaders ('Specially Naked, Female Ones), and Sycophants All Welcome*

(As long as you're rootin for the Remedial Team!)


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Too bad it's Sunday*

If it was Sat. I would think about cheering for the loser; so since it's Sunday I will definitely root for the Winner/Warriors.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Whose girlfriend are you - Jason or Anthony's?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*9:00am until 2:00pm*

If the original post was 2 hour before and 2 hour after high tide that would be 5 hours. *I've said this at least 3 time already.* Please stop trying to extend the time.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Fine!*

Whatever! Lets just see if any of us catches anything to even brag about.:barf:


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I believed that we agreed on 9-3 but it doesn't really matter at all. I don't know if the fish will cooperate at all anyway. Nine to two is fine to me.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Tight Lines*

May fish be caught and a good time be had by all.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Damn aero,*

I didn't know you had it in you.  Thats the kindest thing anybody has said in this whole thread. ....Tightlines


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Hat*

 That Roy Yarmouth and the short legged dog type that. LOL


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I knew it was to good to be true, why is that Captain Ron?*

I guess it's back on!










*The Force is Dead, SUCKAS!*


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Part time fishing...*

What is this 6 hour time biz? Most of us are just getting warmed up for fishing after 6 hours...

Make it a whole day at AI and be done with it...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey crab,*

A member of the Dream Team is a wussy! I won't give any names but it ends in 993.....LOL...Tightlines


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Maybe we need another team..*

Like "Old Buzzards" or "Old Fishing Farts" to enter the contest. It's not even worth getting out of bed to fish only 6 hours!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 9:00am until 2:00pm*



aero993 said:


> *If the original post was 2 hour before and 2 hour after high tide that would be 5 hours. I've said this at least 3 time already. Please stop trying to extend the time. *


Two hours before and two hours after would make the contest 10 hours long and not 5 (2 hours before, tide change is 6 hours, then 2 hours after)....


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Looks good to me,*

What dose everyone else think?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Mind Trick*

Shhhhh,
My Jedi mind trick was working and you just had to open your mouth. 
*9:00am until 2:00pm is all my schedule will handle.*


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hat,that sounds good to me. Check out the new MD.state record for stripers.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Given that this has turned into a pseudo-competition, I think it's only fit for you folks to have a cheering section.

I'll see about booking this guy:


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*ROTFLMAO!*

Hey flea we already have a cheerleader for the warrior team so that guy automatically gets defaulted to the remedial team!:jawdrop:


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Trigger*

I've met the guy that caught the Striper that holds the Md record. He is a very nice guy.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You talking about Chris? He hangs out here occasionally. Believe his board name is C.Salp.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

You are correct Flea.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Tide charts I saw say high tide is at about 12:30.

2 hours before means we start at 10:30, 2 hours after means we end at 2:30.

Maybe 9-3 was just a short-cut.

I do remember the original challenge being 2 before through 2 after.

(If you wait til after the tide change then we'd be fishing until 2 hours after the next low tide, not high). Get it straight fellas.

In any case, we're only talking about when the contest starts and ends. Fish from 4am through midnight if ya want. (Not me, I need my jedi beauty rest)!

So are we saying the contest starts at 9 or 10:30 (assuming the tide info I got was right)? Ends at 2:30 or 3?

Maybe 10-3 is close enough? Do I have second?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*we're back! NO ONE REMEMBERS THE BRIDE.*

the short legged dog and i are back from hangin with a-rod and barry. mo money mo money mo money. then were invited to spend the weekend with the gloved one(mj). hope the cops do not find the pixs of michael and the short legged dog. 

hat80, why ya dogged my boys? ya got way too much time on your hands. ya gotta try and be more constructive like. try volunteering or something. 

mc, you haven't caught fish before this competition, you will not caught any during the competition and i suspect you will not catch any fish after this competition. frankly you have a better chance of pullin a rabbit out of your [email protected]@; i mean hat. keep your day(night) job. 

where is rocky and bullwinkle? gentlemen and i use the term loosely. this is a competition, not practice! just so we're clear; you compete to win and you practice to get better. hence the time limitation.

the dream team will accept nothing short of absolute victory. runners up are LOSERS! I DO NOT LIKE HUMBLE PIE! IT's CRUNCH TIME! MOTHERS YOU MIGHT WANT TO GET YOUR KIDS OFF THE STREETS IT'S GONNA GET UGLY IN HERE!
SOMEBODY STOP ME!

R. YARMOUTH AKA MR. PEABODY


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*euthanasia....*

cman, you don't want any of this...step away from the keyboard.

where is boris and natasha? bring me boris and natasha? in my best russian accent; you two are neither fish not meat. just jello (the other white meat). a homocide and suicide is the prescription i am writing for you two guys.

roy yarmouth aka dr. korvikian


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*sandcrab...*

scrab, crawl back in the beach before i use you as bait.

where is abbott and costello. hey abbbottttttt!!!!!!!! 

r. yarmouth


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Hooked on Phonics will work for you...*

I think you need to go back and check some of the reports. I have caught fish this year. Only fish i havent caught was that elusive keeper striper. On the other hand, I rather catch a bucket mouth Ralph Bass. You open your mouth and all that spills out is chum. I havent seen one fishing report from you all season. I think you need to take the blue pill and go back to sleep and forget this challenge ever existed.


Hey Aero993,

If your schedule only allows for 4 hrs of fishing then i guess you better drop out and name an alternate. Wussies only fish 4hrs and go home. Warriors make days out of fishing trips. Dream teams blows chunks...........Tight Lines Babies


MC

Member of the Fishing Warriors

PS - Remember " O'Doyle Rules "


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Bait?*



Ralph said:


> *scrab, crawl back in the beach before i use you as bait... *


Shaggy,

1. Take these punks to AI.
2. Have them cast 8-N-Bait for twelve hours.
3. Find whomever is left standing...if there is anyone!

Part time help....


----------

